# Relocating to Wales



## tamsinkb (8 February 2013)

I feel like a bit of an interloper here.....being from the South East and all.  Was hoping to get some advice / opinions from all you welshies  I am thinking about relocating - possibly to Wales and would value any input.

A bit of background - I am lucky enough to be able to buy a property up to 450K for myself, my 3 large horses, my beloved dog and the 2 cats.  I would want a fair amount of land (5+ acres) stabling (or possiblity of building stables) an outdoor school (or build one) and good outriding, not involving busy roads and being a bit fussy, I would prefer a 'character' property'! I have non-horsey friends near Llandysul and love the countryside around there but they have no idea of the horsey scene - what is the riding like?

Is this viable, or simply a pipe dream?  Which are the best equestrian parts of Wales and why?

Many thanks
Tamsin


----------



## SuperH (8 February 2013)

You would find a property that fits your requirements here in Mid Wales without a problem.

Couple of things to bear in mind.  Do you need access to civilisation?  It can be a long way to go somewhere; London for example is a long way away.  Riding varies from excellent to shocking.  Rural roads can be very busy, if you are on a tourist route then beware of the increase in traffic in the summer or holidays.  Ring a few estate agents, view a selection of properties in different areas then you will see what you can get and where.


----------



## GlamourDol (8 February 2013)

Where we are, you can buy a whole village for half a million quid. Lol 
What is making you want to move to wales? Where have you looked at? 
I'm having an I hate anywhere that isn't home day today, but there are some nice parts!


----------



## tamsinkb (8 February 2013)

Thanks for replies so far - reasons for relocating are complex, but basically I am trying to find a quieter lifestyle.  I live in a lovely village on the South Downs which is beautiful but so busy....I'm a real country bumpkin who  is happiest well away from hustle and bustle - being a long way from civilisation is no problem!  I also need to give my ex husband a truly wide berth as even after 3 years he still thinks it is apporpriate to call round at all times of the day and night!

More seriously, I really want my horses at home, rather than at livery and space to have some livestock... I quite fancy the 'good life' and am lucky enough to be able to afford it !  Wales appeals as I think it is a lovely country and I have a number of friends who live there.  South / mid wales is my prefered location, though I would also look at the welsh borders.


----------



## Pipkin (9 February 2013)

Loads of properties in carmarthenshire well within your budget. Pm me if you want to know good hacking areas and not so good


----------



## myhorsefred (9 February 2013)

tamsinkb - I've pm'd you.


----------



## GlamourDol (10 February 2013)

Come to south wales then I can ride out with you.  
Is hunting a priority? Or are you wanting good competition venues close?


----------



## MrPotts (11 February 2013)

A fair amount of land, 5+ acres is a teeny amount of land down here :-D we aren't far from Llandysul so any advice feel free to send a pm


----------



## Cuppatea (12 February 2013)

pembokeshire/carmarthenshire iswhat you are lookig for, and you will get a lot more than 5 acresc for that money\!!!


----------



## tamsinkb (12 February 2013)

MrPotts said:



			A fair amount of land, 5+ acres is a teeny amount of land down here :-D we aren't far from Llandysul so any advice feel free to send a pm 

Click to expand...




Cuppatea said:



			pembokeshire/carmarthenshire iswhat you are lookig for, and you will get a lot more than 5 acresc for that money\!!!
		
Click to expand...

That sounds promising... 5+ acres here  in Sussex, with a house  and potential horsey buildings would set you back a 7 figure sum!  

Anyone have any suggestions of estate / land agents in Pembroke / Carmarthenshire who del with equine properties?

Thanks
Tamsin


----------



## meesha (12 February 2013)

I know I shouldnt be in here ... but... look at ruralscene just to give you an idea of what you may be able to get - I often waste some time browsing through !

scurries back to South West....


----------



## Cuppatea (12 February 2013)

tamsinkb said:



			That sounds promising... 5+ acres here  in Sussex, with a house  and potential horsey buildings would set you back a 7 figure sum!  

Anyone have any suggestions of estate / land agents in Pembroke / Carmarthenshire who del with equine properties?

Thanks
Tamsin
		
Click to expand...

they all deal with equine/country properties! pity, there were 2 places either side of my village that would be suitable till a coupla weeks ago!

how bout somethinglike this
http://popularmove.co.uk/welcome/featured-property-2/

(see what i mean about the land?!!)


----------



## Cuppatea (12 February 2013)

or this
http://popularmove.co.uk/welcome/home/featured-property-1/


----------



## BillyBob-Sleigh (20 February 2013)

Cuppatea said:



			or this
http://popularmove.co.uk/welcome/home/featured-property-1/

Click to expand...

I actually, physically NEED this house. Wish I could win the lottery


----------



## singlefarmer (23 February 2013)

I have a spare bedroom lol & am sure we could come to some arrangement with regards land . lol


----------



## Rhodders (24 February 2013)

I live just down the road from where your looking at - yeah, you can buy a mansion for that sort of money up here.  I'm a incomer, I've been here 2 years - hacking is ok - a short box ride will take you to loads of other fantastic hacking


----------



## tamsinkb (26 February 2013)

singlefarmer said:



			I have a spare bedroom lol & am sure we could come to some arrangement with regards land . lol

Click to expand...

Now theres an offer!!

Thanks for all replies - I have wasted many hours looking at links and dreaming.....looks like I'll be taking a road trip soon to view properties!


----------



## singlefarmer (26 February 2013)

Happy hunting anyway (pardon the pun)


----------



## Foxy O (29 March 2013)

We located to Wales 15 months ago, we used 
http://www.uklandandfarms.co.uk/
http://www.hallsestateagents.co.uk/office/oswestry

We tried going through rural scene but they seemed to add an extra £50,000 on to the value of every property and a pain to deal with.
We live around a 45 minute drive from Shrewsbury and we are surrounded by loads of amazing bridleways including one of the links that goes from North Wales right down to South wales, the raibow trails are also just a short box ride away.


----------



## brucethegypsycob (7 April 2013)

I'm near Llandysul on 10 + acres with 3 stables, tack and feed room plus other storage sheds. Character barn conversion. Ok for riding with quiet lanes. My fields are right beside my house well away from any passing traffic. I'm a lucky girl.  All for under 300k. So you should find something no problem or else you can buy mine!!


----------



## brucethegypsycob (7 April 2013)

Ps. Try thesmallholdingcentre


----------



## Archiepoo (7 April 2013)

sigh this is my choice http://www.uklandandfarms.co.uk/rural-property-for-sale/wales/west-wales/llanwrda-14330_2858683/


----------



## LouiseMaryon (6 May 2013)

It's a really nice Area for horses. We moved to just outside Llandysul 14 years ago now. 

If you need any numbers or details for the area just shout


----------



## Gingernuts (16 June 2013)

I live not far from Llandysul....  have abso FAB outriding where I am (between New Inn/Llanllwni),  but not sure what the riding in Llandysul area is like?  We bought our farm through http://www.evansbros.co.uk/  Have a look at there properties with land.  Please feel free to ask any questions


----------



## brucethegypsycob (16 June 2013)

Carmarthenshire no problem. We got a 3 bed property with 10 acres for under 3 k.


----------



## Raf (17 August 2013)

I live near Brecon and it's lovely, we're selling our house with 5 acres that may suit you.  PM me if you want the link!


----------

